# Enclosure Pics



## beginner entomologist (Dec 28, 2009)

I would love to see pics of some of your enclosures to spark some ideas. If you have any pics please post them. Thanks


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 28, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9808


----------



## beginner entomologist (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh, well that's embarrassing. Sorry.

Thanks


----------



## beginner entomologist (Dec 28, 2009)

well since that is already taken... I'll post some pics of the enclosure I set up for the violins that are coming tomorrow.


----------



## beginner entomologist (Dec 28, 2009)

Here it is

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/Lise...Picturecage.jpg

The base is 24 in. x 24 in. and it is 30 in. tall.

I'm keeping it at about 85-90 degrees.

It will be housing two subadult violins. 1 male and 1 female.

Let my know what you think.


----------



## Opivy (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks pretty boss! did you build it yourself?


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks good. Big though.


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks great. If you add a lot more sticks, it will be even better. Make sure you have plenty of bluebottles in there, its a big cage.


----------



## beginner entomologist (Dec 29, 2009)

Opivy said:


> Looks pretty boss! did you build it yourself?


Thanks, and yes. I built it last night out of some old screens and some other stuff I had laying around.



ABbuggin said:


> Looks great. If you add a lot more sticks, it will be even better. Make sure you have plenty of bluebottles in there, its a big cage.


I was going to add more sticks but I don't want to over crowd the cage. I only have one shot with these and if any of the two I'm getting have shedding problems my chance of breeding them will be shot.

How many flies will be enough? I only planned on having ten or so flying around at one time. Will that be good?


----------



## beginner entomologist (Dec 29, 2009)

They came today!  

They look amazing! Although one is acting a little strange so I'm going to keep a close eye on him/her these next couple of days.


----------



## Schloaty (Feb 2, 2010)

I gotta ask - why is there concern about a cage being too big?

They live just fine outside in the open. Is the problem getting to the food?

If that's all, then is that surmoutable by simply putting in MORE food, to increase the concentration?

Sorry if this is s dumb question...


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 2, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> I gotta ask - why is there concern about a cage being too big?They live just fine outside in the open. Is the problem getting to the food?
> 
> If that's all, then is that surmoutable by simply putting in MORE food, to increase the concentration?
> 
> Sorry if this is s dumb question...


Yes, I think it's getting to the food...or getting enough in. Let's say that dimensionally the cage is 2x 'too big' in all directions. That would be 8 times the volume and 4 times the surface area. Either way I look at it, I would rather not increase the feeder load by that much. It's surmountable, but taxing on resources.

I don't think it's a dumb question  

Any update on how the cage is working out?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 2, 2010)

This is an interesting question since experienced breeders have given opposite opinions. If insect prey, particularly houseflies, were to distribute themselves evenly throughout the volume of the enclosure, size might pose a problem, but as anyone who has eclosed them in a net cage, knows, they tend to congregatew on the roof of the cage, where, by happy chance, most ambush mantids like to hang out. Adding a smear of honey to the top of the cage will both nourish the flies and reinforce this tendency.


----------

